# Youtube be streams better than Netflix. Why?



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I noticed on both my LGsmartTV and iPad that YouTube streams better and/ or easier than Netflix. It just seems that Netflix has more problems buffering and I keep getting error messages like: “We’re having trouble playing this title right now, please try again later or select a differant title” and other issues. 
Youtube has problems too but very rarely. It just just seems Netflix has to work a lot harder to stream? Can anyone tell me why??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It could be that the Netflix content is requiring more bandwidth or your ISP is limiting the Netflix traffic.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

YouTube never seems to have any problems with bandwidth. Our internet here is weak. I checked the network connection on my Netflix on my lgtv it’s showing all 3 servers are working and the internet connection speed is 9.11 Mbps. Is that too low?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok Netflix is still screwing up, doing the same thing. I try to contact them with this message: “Please, I need help. My Netflix is not working. Every time I try to watch a movie on Netflix on my LGsmartTV or on my iPad, I get this message: “We’re having trouble playing this title right now, please try again later or select a differant title”. Why is doing this? I checked my network, it’s showing all 3 servers are working and the internet connection speed is 9.26 Mbps. Can you help me?” but there’s nowhere I can send, it just says “cancel”on the upper right hand corner. I just want one simple answer why my Netflix is not working!! 😡☹


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

BTW it happens on ALL Netflix movies. And I can not call a tech support operator, they don’t have one in Mexico.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is your internet speed consistent at that speed? What about for a device that is not wireless?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

What exactly does that mean “consistent”? I’m not familier with how the internet works with Netflix or how fast the network speed has to be.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How many other network connected devices are being used, have you run a speed test.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

DBR70 said:


> What exactly does that mean “consistent”? I’m not familier with how the internet works with Netflix or how fast the network speed has to be.


What I am saying is, when you run your speed test, does the graph show the speed lines fluctuating a lot?

You can see this graph at www.testmy.net


----------



## MIKLO (Feb 25, 2009)

DBR70 said:


> BTW it happens on ALL Netflix movies. And I can not call a tech support operator, they don’t have one in Mexico.


That's not good, for me I never have a problem with Netflix and I stream everything I watch on TV, on the other hand it’s not uncommon for YouTube to buffer or kick me out as do lots of other things but never Netflix that's why I keep and like. BTW Netflix works with very low bandwidth, I have never really been able to get the true speed needed, I've been told 25Mbps and I've also been told 10 Mbps. The good news I can get something from Netflix @ between 8&10 Mbps and still no buffer. I'm in Arizona and have COX but only for the internet, by streaming using an android box my cable bill went from over 200 bucks a month to $68 bucks a month and have been streaming for over 2 years:wink::whistling::grin: I'm so glad I don't have to give the scum sucking bottom feeding cable company so much now :dance: ain’t life great? Well at least 4me it is  My opinion is that the problem is not Netflix but the bandwidth you are getting, could also be traffic.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Netflix provides the info on speeds required https://help.netflix.com/en/node/306


----------



## LLNelson (Mar 3, 2014)

A month or so ago I was having a LOT of trouble with Netflix on my LG Smart TV. (In fact, in the last years I've often had problems with Netflix.) Netflix tech support told me the problem was with LGTV. I didn't really believe them because they've told me that before but LG said the problem was Netflix. However, a week or so later, LGTV updated its app and the problems stopped. You might check to see if your TV is updated--and maybe iPad, too.
HTH


----------



## MIKLO (Feb 25, 2009)

LLNelson said:


> A month or so ago I was having a LOT of trouble with Netflix on my LG Smart TV. (In fact, in the last years I've often had problems with Netflix.) Netflix tech support told me the problem was with LGTV. I didn't really believe them because they've told me that before but LG said the problem was Netflix. However, a week or so later, LGTV updated its app and the problems stopped. You might check to see if your TV is updated--and maybe iPad, too.
> HTH


As you have seen when you have a problem and try and get tech advice that opens up for a lot of finger pointing. I was a service tech on business phone systems and computers for over 35 years and WOW did I ever see a lot of finger pointing. Very often I would be told that line checks good.... in fact it’s perfect lol yeah but its dead here so your check must have a problem, and round and round we go.:dance: So what I'm saying is when you have a problem you become the tech and you must decide what's wrong and what ya gotta do to fix it, sorry I know it SUX due to the fact that we are paying these mooks to do a job that is not being done. Have you ever noticed that you call for tech assist and they are reading a script :banghead: well that's the nature of things in technology. The worst case scenario is an intermittent problem..... And on it goes. Remember have fun  and above all enjoy :uhoh: yeah right :smile: ....Oh yeah I almost forgot, if you get more than one tech on the case its not uncommon to be told something different but each guy you talk to (or gal)
MIKLO


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Netflix has min requirements for their content.

Most Youtube content is low quality, or defaults to low quality. 

As you already mentioned you have "weak" internet, you are very likely maxing out your connection and at the min requirements for Netflix.


----------

